# Moving budgies in winter



## Kathleen74 (Aug 2, 2020)

I live in frigid Canada, and I’m set to move into a new apartment in a couple of weeks. I know that cold drafts are terribly dangerous for budgies!! I need some advice on how I can move Pinù and Gigi to their new home, which will inevitably involve a trip from house to car to new house. They’re in an 18x18x30 cage that I can _just_ manage by myself. My plan is to cover the cage with a down sleeping bag and blankets, and get them in and out as quickly as possible. Is there anything else I should be doing? Is it terribly risky? I DO NOT want to expose them to cold at all, but I don’t know what else I can do if I’m to move them. I’ll be grateful for any advice!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Warm up the car BEFORE you take the cage out to it.
Wrapping the cage in a sleeping bag to transport it from your home to the car will be just fine.

How cold is it now where you are located?
I moved birds long distance in February (8 hours one way) during cold weather (although I don't know if it was quite as cold in the US states I was driving through as it is where you are located.

Long Distance Traveling with your Budgie*


----------



## Kathleen74 (Aug 2, 2020)

Thank you, that’s reassuring! I will definitely warm up the car first! Temps are up and down these days, but for example today it’s about -5 Celsius (equal to about 23 degrees). So, quite cold.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Warming the car up first and using the down sleeping bag should be just fine.
If at all possible, make sure the new place is warm when you move the cage into it as well!
Good luck with your move -- be safe and I hope all goes very well for you.*


----------



## Kathleen74 (Aug 2, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please update us after your move on how everything goes.*


----------

